# Classic not working! Help!



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

This morning, and unexpectedly, our Classic has stopped working. It must be 4 or 5 years old. I have descaled it reasonably regularly, the last time about 3 weeks ago, including for the first time an attempt at a back flush. We went away for 2 days on Saturday so I gave it a good wash and clean before we went. It was working fine.

This morning, the pump is working, and most of the time sounds normal, though a couple of times has sounded muffled and choked. The boiler water is heating. However only a few drops are coming through the shower screen. Water is running properly out of the steam wand.

Sounds as though something might be blocked? Could it be the solenoid valve?

All help gratefully received.

Thanks

WP


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Have you taken the shower screen and block off to give them a good clean behind ? Its easy for old grounds etc to get stuck behind there.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 for the above, its the easiest thing to check before opening it up.


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks guys - I'll try that first when i get home.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

When you drop the plate and block, run the pump and see if water flows freely.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Its fairly easy - but have a quick look at this. I don't bother tipping mine over.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It sounds like what happened to my Classic and it was the solenoid that needed replacing. This is amazingly helpful and it's in the coffee wiki, under 'machine faults, fixes and how to's':

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3334-How-to-check-if-the-solenoid-is-blocked

Good luck. If all else fails - email Mark at gaggiamanualservices- he is very responsive, very helpful and winged a new solenoid to me in next to no time.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

use the wiki section, glen kindly posted my instuctions to help in diagnosing and fixing, if hard to find you get the link through my site


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Really useful links on here... Thanks


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks - I'm so grateful for the help. I've got Sunday set aside to explore the innards of the machine. I do have the first Classic that we bought, and think the solenoid in that might still work, so if it is a solenoid problem, and not a blockage, I might be able to do a transplant.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Take some photos of your innards to ensure you wire/fit it all back together the same way.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Chances are that its a blocked solenoid valve - and a good strip down and clean of the valve will get it fully functional again - at zero cost (other than a bit of time, some elbow grease, and perhaps the odd bit of skin off your knuckles as you get the valve in and out!)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

WilliamPiper said:


> Thanks - I'm so grateful for the help. I've got Sunday set aside to explore the innards of the machine. I do have the first Classic that we bought, and think the solenoid in that might still work, so if it is a solenoid problem, and not a blockage, I might be able to do a transplant.


 Do let us know how you get on as a non-techie I overcame my apprehension and was amazed when it all sprang back into life after a new solenoid. A bit fiddly in terms of access but I got there.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Could be OPV or Solenoid. Keep us posted.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=13657


----------



## WilliamPiper (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, the best laid plans and all that....

It was only this weekend just gone that I finally found time to take the Classic apart, remove the solenoid, clean it out, soak it in descaler and put it all back together.....and it worked! better than before! So thanks for all the help and encouragement!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

WilliamPiper said:


> Well, the best laid plans and all that....
> 
> It was only this weekend just gone that I finally found time to take the Classic apart, remove the solenoid, clean it out, soak it in descaler and put it all back together.....and it worked! better than before! So thanks for all the help and encouragement!


Excellent news .

get back to enjoying the coffee!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

WilliamPiper said:


> Well, the best laid plans and all that....
> 
> It was only this weekend just gone that I finally found time to take the Classic apart, remove the solenoid, clean it out, soak it in descaler and put it all back together.....and it worked! better than before! So thanks for all the help and encouragement!


Good to have some feedback, many people ask questions and ask for help but never give/leave feedback as to result.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

WilliamPiper said:


> Well, the best laid plans and all that....
> 
> It was only this weekend just gone that I finally found time to take the Classic apart, remove the solenoid, clean it out, soak it in descaler and put it all back together.....and it worked! better than before! So thanks for all the help and encouragement!


As Mrboots and El carajillo, thanks for the feedback - it adds to the knowledge base of what works and so helps other forum members. Great stuff.


----------

